# spain-uk uk-spain up to 3okg parcels very cheap look



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SPAIN PARCEL DELIVERY 3-4 DAYS SERVICE UP TO 30 KG on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 11:20:30 BST)

now thats very very cheap hope the info helps someone


----------

